# Washington Post expose on Counter-Terrorism units in DC



## fox1371 (Jul 19, 2010)

Just thought I would share.

http://projects.washingtonpost.com/...ticles/a-hidden-world-growing-beyond-control/


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 19, 2010)

We are our own worst enemy


----------



## fox1371 (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree, not sure if you got through the whole story or not...I'm still working my way through this 16 page ordeal.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah I checked it out earlier.  Nice of them to list an extensive listing of govt contractors working SCI.


----------



## fox1371 (Jul 19, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing...very nice descriptions and locations of secure facilities...


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 19, 2010)

All in the interest of Transparency.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jul 19, 2010)

Makes me want to shoot some traitors that spoke to those disgusting glory-hounds at the Post.


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 24, 2010)

This is the article in case you have trouble finding it in the mess



> Washington Post
> July 19, 2010
> Pg. 1
> 
> ...


----------

